# Padilla Serie 1968 Golden Bear Cigar Review - Better than I have had



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

It appears that companies try to out do each when it comes to naming their 60 ring cigars. I don't know if Golden Bear really fits, or if its even...

Read the full review here: Padilla Serie 1968 Golden Bear Cigar Review - Better than I have had


----------

